
Cashier arrested for using photographic memory to steal 1300 credit cards' info - breitling
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/10/asia/japan-memory-credit-card-intl-hnk-scli/index.html
======
guitarbill
It's about $2 per card, and not that much money in total. Also, I'm obviously
unsure of the person's situation, but you'd think there's be some well-paid
jobs available to people with photographic memories. For example, a design
firm may pay him to vet new logos, to see if they're similar to others. Would
be nice if there was a happy ending to this one, the guy doesn't seem like a
criminal mastermind.

